# ROH Border Wars 2013 - Toronto, ON Canada



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Jay Briscoe defends against Adam Cole

*ROH World TV Championship*
Matt Taven w/ Truth Martini defends against Mark Briscoe

ACH and TD Thomas vs Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander

*PRO WRESTLING NOAH vs RING OF HONOR*

Naomichi Marufuji vs Davey Richards
Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't follow ROH anymore, but am I right in smelling a double turn title change?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Steen/Cole, the biggest match ROH could possibly book at the moment... and I'm not excited. I guess I just don't feel the Honor anymore...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Their match in PWG was great, this should be good as well. And yeah I think a double turn is possible. I'm really thinking Steen is going to turn face soon and in Canada against Cole sounds like a good place to do it.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

So I guess Cole is sticking around for awhile. A double turn here would be perfect, that's why I think ROH won't do it. I'd be shocked if Steen doesn't turn though.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Steen's turn seems a lock with him being standoffish toward SCUM but I don't know if they're going to put the title on Cole and turn him or have Steen as champ fight for ROH against SCUM when he turns.


----------



## Apollo Creed (Feb 24, 2013)

The match sold me on going, loved their mystery vortex match, I will be in Toronto


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

SCUM definitely need their main guy if isn't going to be Steen and what better wrestler to do it than Adam Cole but logically this would make 0 sense since Hardy is in SCUM but either way ....SWeRvEeee


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cole won't win the belt with all the WWE rumours. I'd like to think ROH are smart enough to realise he aint staying at their level for long. Heel Cole would be a million times more effective on his own rather than in a large clique.*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I heard a great idea that there will be a double turn here with Cole winning the belt and join SCUM to take the belt to WWE and kill the company.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nichools and Haste are coming over again then? Or special representative of NOAH Eddie Edwards? 

The time for getting excited for NOAH talent has passed. Guys like Morishima and KENTA just aren't the same anymore.*


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

BKKsoulcity said:


> SCUM definitely need their main guy if isn't going to be Steen and what better wrestler to do it than Adam Cole but logically this would make 0 sense since Hardy is in SCUM but either way ....SWeRvEeee


Speaking of makes zero sense, i dont really follow roh much anymore but it doesnt seem to make sense to me why rhett titus would join scum. Because kenny king left him? I suppose the anx was pretty scummy to begin with, zing!


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Im really hoping its Nicholls & Haste again..


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I know its Kojima said:


> Speaking of makes zero sense, i dont really follow roh much anymore but it doesnt seem to make sense to me why rhett titus would join scum. Because kenny king left him? I suppose the anx was pretty scummy to begin with, zing!


posted on : Thursday, Mar 7, 2013 01:37pm EST
by : Steve Corino


The Evolution Of EVIL

The professional wrestling super group has been around for over three decades. The Four Horsemen, Devastation Inc., the nWo, and whatever they do now on Monday and Thursday nights. And each one of these groups had a common denominator: Take over.

Since Saturday nights declaration of war, I have seen the comparisons to these groups and it just goes to show my point is true that pro-wrestling fans are not smart by any stretch of the imagination.

We don't want to take over ROH, we wanted to KILL Ring Of Honor. We want to destroy ROH. We want to bankrupt this company. We will never be able to move on as long as this company promotes their version of professional wrestling.

SCUM's mission from day one has always remained the same: Bring SUFFERING CHOAS UGLINESS & MAYHEM to a company that lies directly to the moron fans that they market to by saying they are all about "Honor". 

Honor? What a laughable concept. Since 2002, Ring Of Honor has promoted themselves as something different, something unique, and something innovative. But its a smoke screen of lies. It always has been.

Please go to the roster page on www.ROHWrestling.com and tell me who really is "Honorable". 

BJ Whitmer?
Jay Briscoe?
Mark Briscoe?
Jay Lethal?
Michael Elgin?
The American Wolves?
Adam Cole?
Caprice Coleman?
Cedric Alexander?

Give me a break. All hypocrites. I could go on all day about the flaws of each one of these men, but you fans still would find excuses, justify their actions, and take another swig of that ROH Kool Aid.

The men that represent SCUM admit our flaws, but we also know where the blame belongs. This makes us men. Heroes in fact. I don't expect any of you to understand this concept because most of you are losers that sit behind a computer or the barricades and complain. 

How can ROH promote "Honor" when their fans are half the problem? None of you are honorable. The fan base is full of cyber bullies and people that can not even put a simple sentence together. You should be ashamed of yourselves. 

I warned everyone that Evil was coming. There was no sneak attack. I told you our numbers would grow and I did not lie. I actually have that much respect for the fans and wrestlers to let you know that we were planning on declaring war. The numbers grew. Look at who we added to an already star studded roster of assassins:

Jimmy Rave
A man that was thrown away by ROH staff, wrestlers, and fans. Once the Crown Jewel of the Embassy, you fans showed your respect by throwing toilet paper at him. And when personal demons consumed this man, you dumped him like he was your pretend girlfriend that you told your friends about. 

Jimmy Rave turned his life around. Everyday he works to fight his demons and took a positive step to work with troubled youth. And what did that get him? NOTHING. He had to sit there at home week after week watching ROH on TV, while the doors opened wide for BJ Whitmer. How dare you fans cheer BJ and forget one of the greatest wrestlers in the eleven year history of this promotion? You should be ashamed.

I visited with Jimmy three times over the last six months to let him know that he had friends in myself, Jimmy Jacobs, Kevin Steen, and Rhino. Friends that he could trust. Friends that could open that door again. This time he kicked it in.

Cliff Compton
I can't tell you how many times I heard Cliff Compton's name come up in regards to new roster members. This untapped talent sat on the sidelines while ROH officials said "Soon Cliff", "You're the next to get hired Cliff", and "Just wait a little bit longer Cliff". LIES. 

I reached out to Cliff Compton the night that Jimmy Jacobs and I won the ROH World tag team titles in Chicago. He was frustrated and tired of waiting on Jim Cornette, Sinclair Broadcasting, and the fans. He created his own "moment" last Saturday night and once again, you can only blame yourselves.

*



Rhett Titus
We want to throw the word "original" around like it was nothing, but Rhett Titus is a true ROH original. He trained at the ROH Wrestling Academy, he paid his dues, he did everything that was asked of him, and last June his dreams came true when he became one half of the ROH World tag team champions with Kenny King.

When Kenny decided to move on, what did ROH do to the guy that stayed loyal? Punished him. They let Kenny walk and replaced him with BJ Whitmer. Sure, just throw someone in there with Rhett, it doesn't matter was the idea. Talk among fans and even the backstage wrestlers was that Rhett was the "Marty". The Marty? How dare all of you. This 24 year old kid gave you everything he had and you stomped on him. Last Saturday night, he became a man. The man

Click to expand...

*.

Matt Hardy
The smile on my face widens when I talk about this true wrestling icon. And my smile quickly turns to anger when I think about the disrespect he is shown by the ROH Officials (namely that limey Nigel McGuiness) and especially the fans.

Matt Hardy is a living legend. 819,066 Twitter followers. An 8 time World tag team champion. A man that helped innovate a match style that they made a whole pay per view after. A true superstar.

But he doesn't get your respect anymore. Why? Do we forget that this man yelled RING OF HONOR on Monday Night Raw seven years before your beloved CM Punk did it? You should all be ashamed of yourselves for booing him. 

If you boo Matt Hardy, you are a bad person.

If it wasn't for Matt Hardy, no one would watch Ring Of Honor on TV. He IS the superstar.

And he is my friend.

Steve Corino, Jimmy Jacobs, Rhino, Matt Hardy, Cliff Compton, Rhett Titus, Jimmy Rave, and ROH World champion Kevin Steen will kill this company. We are SCUM.

Now stop with all your speculation about Kevin Steen's reaction to our declaration of war. He was not told of my plans beforehand because he needed to dedicate 100% of his concentration to the challenge of Jay Lethal. I will tell of all of you rumor spreaders that Kevin Steen is on board with everything that I have masterminded. EVERYTHING. He already is the greatest World champion in ROH history and now we will make sure that he is the last ROH World champion.

I said it Saturday and I will say it again: War has been declared and it will not last long. Nigel "Hypocrite" McGuiness and the rest of his honor lives crew are fighting for the wrong side. Quit before this gets bad.

And you fans that are angry and want to use the cop-out "We won't watch anymore." please do. That is the point. Turn away. Stop coming to the events, stop watching the television show, and stop supporting this product. You will only be helping the SCUM cause.

If you continue to support this product, you all will be sorry. Every one of you.

You have been warned.....Again.


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

Steen defending the ROH World Championship against Adam Cole? Count me in! I do think they should have held off on this match for a bit seeing as how Cole had just recently lost the TV Championship and should have to win a couple of big bouts before being given this shot, but I'm still excited and am looking very forward.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Main event was the best match this company could have made. Certainly the match would be good under the ROH banner much like it was in PWG...one will hope.


----------



## Apollo Creed (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought my tickets today, the noah guys pushed me to get them today


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was naive given they haven't even announced any NOAH talent yet. I'm guessing you were getting them anyway but I hope for your sake you didn't buy them purely based on the NOAH tease.*


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *That was naive given they haven't even announced any NOAH talent yet. I'm guessing you were getting them anyway but I hope for your sake you didn't buy them purely based on the NOAH tease.*


Let the guy buy what he wants to buy. Naive? Come on. Seabs, I respect your opinion more than anybody else on this board, but occasionally your distaste of ROH rubs me the wrong way. I'll admit that the product isn't even half of what it was five to seven years ago, but that's not to say the amount of backlash against the promotion is warranted. ROH still puts on fun shows, and they're doing better than they were when Sinclair first picked them up. The production values alone are among the best on the independent market, which says something when the company couldn't even air its iPPVs this same time last year.

Last year's Border Wars was fun, and this one should be no different. ROH brings its "A" game to its preferred markets -- NYC, Chicago Ridge, Toronto -- so you're pretty much guaranteed a fun show.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That post had nothing to do with what I think of the current product. It sounded like he brought a ticket based on that image with the NOAH and ROH logos. If he's buying a ticket solely based on that image expecting the top NOAH guys over and he wants to see them then it was naive to make that assumption based on ROH's recent history with outside talent and the "NOAH talent" they brought over after making a similar tease last year around this time of the year.*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The potential NOAH aspect of the show doesn't have me that enthralled to be honest. But Steen/Cole should be great, this should have happened a while ago tbh.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I don't want Steen to turn yet, solely because I think that Nigel could come out of retirement and be the one to take the belt off Steen, in the process turning Steen in his respect for Nigel.

I've not watched his DVD yet, but I have read that he's cleared of what was forcing his retirement, is that true? I feel that he could be the build and the payoff to this feud if they could keep it going for a few months. 

I think Steen turning on SCUM now would be ridiculous as he has been the catalyst for the entire thing. SCUM without Steen is basically a group of people that if not being part of the group are mid-card led by Corino. 

That said, Steen standing on the apron whilst all of the chaos was happening at 11th Anniversary and him sitting looking despondent in the group photo makes it a bit interesting. 

Does anyone know if it's been alluded to on air yet? I didn't catch it in the ROHTV shows I've watched, and I'm upto March 23rd (if that's correct.)


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not on air but with Steen basically saying he didn't hate ROH but Cornette's version of it and him being stand-offish with SCUM and never helping in the beatdowns it looks like he'll split from them eventually. And yeah, SCUM without Steen is pretty much like the Aces & Eights without Bully Ray; mid-card at best and besides Jacobs just a bunch of dudes hard to take seriously.


----------



## Apollo Creed (Feb 24, 2013)

Was prob going to go anyways given the fact I was pumped about steen vs cole but the Noah tease did get me excited and pushed it over the edge. Worst thing that happens if they send lesser talent is I see a fun show in the fourth row for 40 bucks. Best case, they send some good talent and I see a bargain of a show with my buddies


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

KingCrash said:


> Not on air but with Steen basically saying he didn't hate ROH but Cornette's version of it and him being stand-offish with SCUM and never helping in the beatdowns it looks like he'll split from them eventually. And yeah, SCUM without Steen is pretty much like the Aces & Eights without Bully Ray; mid-card at best and besides Jacobs just a bunch of dudes hard to take seriously.


Yeah, not sure I could even take SCUM seriously without Steen even if Cole becomes champion and a double turn occurs. Corino as a mouthpiece is a nice touch, but then he looks ridiculous being a tag team champion a month or so before and then acting like a cowardly manager when people came towards him on the last episode of ROHTV.

It definitely seems like Steen isn't going to lead them at this point, unless it's a swerve which wouldn't make sense. 

I feel like Scum would be much stronger if it was just the 3 still, being the world and tag champions would have held as much force as having 10 members or whatever it is.

It's new though, and to be honest I haven't hated the segments just the situation.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> ROH Wrestling ‏@ringofhonor
> 
> Mar 21 at NOON #ROH will make a BIG ANNOUNCEMENT about BORDER WARS. http://ROHWRESTLING.com / FB / Twitter for all Info RT


I have a feeling that this is going to be a ROH vs NOAH event for some reason.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best of 3 series type scenario, possibly.

if regarding with NOAH.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm hyped as hell. Steen vs Cole makes it a must already. About time the NOAH talent partnership is happening. I'm not sure will exactly " big talent" be at the show but it will be something fresh so that's cool. In a dream match scenario Kenta vs Steen and Morishma vs Roddy and I'll be happy.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

But there's no one left in NOAH. Except if you wanna see KENTA, Marufuji and Morishima for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Money/hopes are on Go, but KENTA/Steen will probably get the buys.

edit: he left, nvm.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bravados are coming to represent, yo.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Go vs Roddy would of been good. :mark: 

I wouldn't go as far as to call them nostalgia acts, even though their not the same as a few years back. Being on a sinking ship doesn't help. 

You wouldn't know what ROH will do. They could waste the talent on Hardy or the Briscoes. You know they're tempted to do a Kenta/Richards match of course. 

Edwards vs Morishima would be ideal thinking of it. Anyway I'm rambling. I don't think they'll Kenta, Shima and Marufuji on the same show anyway for some reason. Hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HayleySabin said:


> Bravados are coming to represent, yo.


:lol Well since they don't work for ROH anymore that'd work.

Is TMDK still in NOAH, I could see them doing a tag with C&C or reDRagon.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

TBH if it's not KENTA or Shima I'd love seeing Taiji Ishimori or Takashi Sugiura...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You just named half their roster :lol

JoeRulz is right. Guys like KENTA and Morishima aren't the same guys from when they were last in ROH tearing it up. Guys like Sugiura aren't much of a fit and they barely have any juniors to come over that fit in with the ROH style and roster. Ishimori and Kotoge are the Juniors right now. If non Gaijins come over then Marufuji is 99% definitely coming and I'm 90% certain they will actually do Marufuji/Richards if he's announced. *


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Did ROH really cut the Bravado Brothers?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*They did? Those two were awesome in their heel run before they went to NOAH and picked up a generic Indy guy moveset. They'll always have the moniker of cutting the best (non Jimmy Jacobs obv) ROH promo ever in Canada. To me at least god damn it.*_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bravados worked an ROH TV show episode this year. That's the only time they've showed up so maybe they are cut. They're pretty wonderful as heels.

Ishimori & Kotoge showing up would earn a (Y) from me. Always been a fan of Ishimori and Kotoge is kind of bossy when he's on hitting the sprint workrate.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *That post had nothing to do with what I think of the current product. It sounded like he brought a ticket based on that image with the NOAH and ROH logos. If he's buying a ticket solely based on that image expecting the top NOAH guys over and he wants to see them then it was naive to make that assumption based on ROH's recent history with outside talent and the "NOAH talent" they brought over after making a similar tease last year around this time of the year.*


Theyre gonna bring in the briscoes!!! Top noah talent, former ghc junior tag team champions


----------



## Mister Master (Sep 3, 2007)

> *Ring of Honor Wrestling*
> Just a little more then 4 hours away from Ring of Honor Wrestling's BIG BORDER WARS Announcement!! Make sure to check ROHWRESTLING.com at NOON Today!!


I wonder what it is...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Strong vs Ishimori would be awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Better be something big by the continuous hype.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight
> “@ringofhonor: 2 hours to go….” Is Tanashi coming?!?


.,


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

lol whos Tanashi


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Steen never lets an chance go by to crush ROH.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

KingCrash said:


> :lmao Steen never lets an chance go by to crush ROH.


What's funny is a lot of what he says is him being truthful rather than being in character.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course it is. I've been saying Steen almost treats ROH like a joke for a good bit now.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad they brought Ishimori, hopefully the match for BW will be reDRagon/Wolves vs Ishimori and Fuji and for the TV tapings they can do singles matches.

BTW is this Ishimore's USA debut?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight
> “@ringofhonor: 2 hours to go….” Is Tanashi coming?!?


:lmao


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Ishimori :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Got one of the guys I wanted. Right on.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Marufuji/Richards. Bank on it and then lock yourself inside said bank.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well Davey's match would have sucked regardless, so it fits.


----------



## Apollo Creed (Feb 24, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Glad they brought Ishimori, hopefully the match for BW will be reDRagon/Wolves vs Ishimori and Fuji and for the TV tapings they can do singles matches.
> 
> BTW is this Ishimore's USA debut?


No, because its in Canada


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Apollo Creed said:


> No, because its in Canada


Claver 

But seriously, does he made his USA debut yet?


----------



## TCWfan (Mar 5, 2013)

How many tickets do you guys think will sell at this show?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

I wish I could go to this so bad... FUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

The bad part for me is watching Kevin Steen on twitter begging people for money so he can feed his kid. I think we all realize who eats all the food in that family.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Haven't watched NOAH roughly since Misawa passed but I'll be nice to see those guys in an ROH ring, surprised that Marufuji is still going strong especially wrestling his style (if he hasn't changed it). Regardless, they'll make a great addition to the card.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Fan of both Marufuji and Ishimori so i am happy. Hope this is a regular thing that ROH bring in Japaneses talent.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> At "Supercard of Honor VII" Jay Briscoe made his dreams come true, and to be honest that of ROH officials as well, when he brought an end to the nearly one year World Title reign of Kevin Steen. It was the culmination of eleven years of hard work and dedication to Ring of Honor and it paid off on one of our biggest stages.
> 
> The newly crowned champion will make the first defense of his newly won World Championship on May 4th when ROH returns to Toronto & The Ted Reeve Arena for "Border Wars 2013" on iPPV! His opponent, based on Match Maker Nigel McGuinness' proclamation on the 3/16/13 episode of ROH TV, will be the former World Television Champion Adam Cole!
> 
> ...


Plus, 



> Opponents for PRO WRESTLING NOAH Stars, Naomichi Marufuji and current GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion Taiji Ishimori will be announced tomorrow at Noon EST ... who do you think they will face?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> ‪Ring of Honor returns to Toronto & The Ted Reeve Arena on May 4th for our "Border Wars 2013" iPPV event and on May 5th for our first ever international "Ring of Honor Wrestling" TV Taping! As announced several weeks ago, multi-time GHC Champion Naomichi Marufuji and GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion Taiji Ishimori will participate in both huge events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Marufuji/Richards. Yeah.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

uggggggggggggggh at Marufuji/Richards. Not looking forward to. Excited for Ishimori's match though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well I didn't see Marufuji/Richards coming at all :side:*


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Richards vs Marufuji will end up being my MOTY this year, calling it now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think it might be mine too. FINGERS CROSSED IT DELIVERS.*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad I got the event for free from ROH  Excited for the Main Event and Edwards/Ishimori. Now that Wolves and NOAH's wrestlers aren't going to face reDRagon it seems like there will be a match between them and TD Thomas and ACH which should be awesome as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, Marufuji's match is going to be horrible.

Eddie vs Ishimori should be fun. Roddy vs Ishimori = :mark: _(for the TV tapings of course. Ha.)_


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

^ Marufuji Vs Davey is probably as close as we'll get to Davey Vs Davey.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And we called it too. Well, how do you like dem apples, huh.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> This past weekend on "Ring of Honor Wrestling" TV, ROH Match Maker Nigel McGuinness set up an atypical 5 Way Scramble, pitting the five individuals who stood up for ROH in the ten man tag at "Supercard of Honor VII" against one another with a shot at the World TV Title up for grabs.
> 
> The bout got off to an auspicious start as, before the match could even begin, Roderick Strong came out to question McGuinness' choice to include Mike Mondo in the bout instead of "Mr. Ring of Honor" as Strong likes to refer to himself. Eventually a fight broke out between Strong and Mondo before the other competitors came to the ring but once it was settled down and Roddy was taken away from ringside, the action got underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Just found out Taven's real last name is Marinelli (Matthew). So, he is Marinelli, decides to scrap that, and chooses TAVEN (?!) as his ring name? LMAO fpalm Is he ashamed to be Italian American, or what?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't have high hopes for Mark/Taven; Taven needs all the help he can get to try and get over and Mark's only good in singles when he's working with guys like Daniels or Steen.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Marufuji is apparently injured so this throws into doubt both his advertised matches

From purolove.com

After his match on the second day of the Global Tag League 2013 tour of Pro Wrestling NOAH Naomichi Marufuji 
had to be supported by a NOAH student on his way to the backstage area, clearly pained and contorted his face.

As the promotion announced that pulled the former GHC Heavyweight Champion to an injury in his right knee. With this injury, he will miss in any case the show tomorrow, Tuesday. An accurate diagnosis of the injury is still awaited, but can be a knee injury suggests that Marufuji will miss the remaining shows of the Global Tag League, where he and his tag team partner Takashi Sugiura should probably play a bigger role. Together with Sugiura Marufuji was to early March GHC Tag Team Champion.

While in Taiji Ishimori clear can be given, it is doubtful whether his appearances at Marufuji Ring of Honor can perceive on the first weekend in May, where he is against Davey Richards and Michael Elgin in the ring.


----------



## JagFanJon (Apr 14, 2013)

KingCrash said:


> Don't have high hopes for Mark/Taven; Taven needs all the help he can get to try and get over and Mark's only good in singles when he's working with guys like Daniels or Steen.


I really like Taven. He's fun to watch and is a good fit with Truth Martini. Martini does tend to overshadow him, though, which hurts him trying to get over. Martini needs to cut back on some of his antics, or find a way to relay the heat he garners onto Taven. I still have high hopes for Taven as a good TV Champion.



Kling Klang said:


> Marufuji is apparently injured so this throws into doubt both his advertised matches
> 
> From purolove.com
> 
> ...


That would be a pretty big blow to the weekend. Hopefully he'll be able to go at _Border Wars_ or they'll be able to find a replacement. This is a pretty big bummer.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ever so slightly nervous Mark Briscoe can walk away with a singles championship. Not good. He's no Jay. Singles + Mark doesn't work well.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Newswire:



> - In very unfortunate news, multi-time GHC Champion Naomichi Marufuji suffered a very serious knee injury over the weekend in Japan and will not be able to compete at "Border Wars 2013" or the TV Taping the following day. Ring of Honor officials are hard at work looking for a replacement for Marufuji and will have confirmation soon. Get well soon Marufuji!


Just signed:



> - JUST SIGNED for "Border Wars 2013" it will be ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander live on iPPV!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So no Davey/Marufuji now? God damn it Gods, have I sinned so much since my last confession. *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^8*D

Too bad he's injured. Can't say I'm put off about the match being axed.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

So, next logical step? KENTA/Davey?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Make up for that botch the first time around.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm more annoyed over Elgin/Maru being off than Davey/Maru. At least a great Davey/Maru match happened at FB 07.

Davey/KENTA III and Elgin/KENTA would be nice, but I doubt they send KENTA over. Feel like either Kotoge or Sugiura are possible. The latter against Elgin sounds particularly enticing to me.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Marufiji´s injure is a huge letdown, i will wait until see the replacemente before order the iPPV now.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Watching the 4/27 television show and in the Border Wars rundown, they had a Triple Threat Grudge Match of Roderick/Mondo/Bennett signed.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that sounds meh, guess it'll turn into Mondo/Strong one-on-one where unfortunately Mondo gets the win.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thought it was only going to be Strong vs Mondo after what happened on the first Sinclair show post SCOH.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Screencapped it


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Not bad, is Bennett on his way out?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be into it more if Mondo wasn't involved, tbf.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Full card from 4/27 episode:

- ROH World Title - Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Adam Cole
- ROH World TV Title - Matt Taven (c) with Truth Martini vs. Mark Briscoe
- Davey Richards vs. ??? (formerly vs. Naomichi Marufuji)
- Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs. S.C.U.M. with Steve Corino
- Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett vs. Mike Mondo
- ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs. C & C Wrestle Factory
- Eddie Edwards vs. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Champion Taiji Ishimori
- I Quit Match - BJ Whitmer vs. Rhett Titus

And they said Steen will be in Border Wars but he doesn't have a match, yet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Specific S.C.U.M. members for the tag match mentioned yet?

Even with Mondo in one of the matches, I'd say about five of them look good to me. I'll take it. Edwards/Ishimori & Jay/Cole should be (Y)


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing yet. I'd assume Jacobs for sure and likely Rhino since he is the closest to Toronto out of Rhino/Cliff/Rave.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, if I can avoid Cliff in the match it could have potential to be watchable. Too busy being frustrated in seeing Jacobs always grouped in multi-man matches while working ROH; where as he's having these really, really good singles matches elsewhere. Not sure why they're not letting him do what he has done in previous years.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree, Jacobs has had a really good year in 2013.


----------



## malek (Feb 14, 2012)

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> Nothing yet. I'd assume Jacobs for sure and likely Rhino since he is the closest to Toronto out of Rhino/Cliff/Rave.


Possibly. Would love to see Rave given some ring time, though.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HayleySabin said:


> Well, if I can avoid Cliff in the match it could have potential to be watchable. Too busy being frustrated in seeing Jacobs always grouped in multi-man matches while working ROH; where as he's having these really, really good singles matches elsewhere. Not sure why they're not letting him do what he has done in previous years.


It's just that ROH sees him more as the midcard lackey guy then the semi-main/main guy that can carry matches. Sucks because by far the best match a SCUM member has had in ROH in 2013 is Jacobs/Cole.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Such a shame. Almost makes his return not feel worth it. From the selfish fan point of view, I'll admit.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> Full card from 4/27 episode:
> 
> - ROH World Title - Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Adam Cole
> - ROH World TV Title - Matt Taven (c) with Truth Martini vs. Mark Briscoe
> ...


Card looks good. Too bad my friend had to bail and go to Florida for a week. $20 tickets would have been so sweet. :mark:


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Paul London vs. Davey Richards


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Richards vs London should be great but i was hoping they would get another Noah talent.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

That means Elgin/London the next night :mark:


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, is this first time London has wrestled for ROH since he left 2003 to go to WWE?

I haven't kept up with ROH since after Steen won the title... has the product improved without Cornette? Honest opinion, not an ROHbot.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

London is a fine worker, but you have to be disapointed Marufuji is out.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

London :mark:

Should be a great match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

London is :mark:

Who he is working against...that's a different story. Walking into this match with about the same expectations as I had for Marufuji vs Davey.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that's a name I didn't expect, and if London shows up to wrestle the Elgin match could be very good.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope London is motivated, if so, we're in for a treat!


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Should be good, but didn't they say it would be a NOAH talent?


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Probably too late to bring in a NOAH talent at this point.


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

Been waiting for London to return to ROH. If he brings his work boots, this could be great.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

duttanized said:


> Hope London is motivated, if so, we're in for a treat!


This. Paul is one of the best when he's in fighting shape and his head is in the game. I get the feeling he doesn't particularly "need" wrestling, which explains his lack of trying in recent years. When you start off on the indys, then ROH, then WWE, win a bunch of titles wherever you go, then leave WWE... what left is there to explore? Would doing a bunch of indy dates now, after WWE, not be taking a massive step back?

London is coming in because of Steen. He is far and away ROH's locker room leader. If London is there for friends and to have fun, and since he has two first-time opponents who seem genuinely excited to face him, I'd say he'll be fine for those shows. But if he's there to collect a paycheck, well, hard to be passionate when you're there only to pay the bills.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Last Chancery said:


> This. Paul is one of the best when he's in fighting shape and his head is in the game. I get the feeling he doesn't particularly "need" wrestling, which explains his lack of trying in recent years. When you start off on the indys, then ROH, then WWE, win a bunch of titles wherever you go, then leave WWE... what left is there to explore? Would doing a bunch of indy dates now, after WWE, not be taking a massive step back?
> 
> London is coming in because of Steen. He is far and away ROH's locker room leader. If London is there for friends and to have fun, and since he has two first-time opponents who seem genuinely excited to face him, I'd say he'll be fine for those shows. But if he's there to collect a paycheck, well, hard to be passionate when you're there only to pay the bills.


He's certainly been wrestling a lot more this year. I'd enjoy seeing him back on the ROH roster full time if his PWG matches are as good as they look to be from the previews!


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am really excited for Paul Londons return to ROH. He was always a guy I felt deserved infinitely more than he got from the business. I haven't kept up with him since he left WWE (besides the shoots), but he was so fucking talented that it'd be shame if he never got another shot at a main stage.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't believe that London has not wrestled for ROH in 10 years. I hope he is good mental shape when he wrestles.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Any word on if Steen will be in the actual Scum tag match?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DryBones87 said:


> Any word on if Steen will be in the actual Scum tag match?


- Kevin Steen is not signed to an official bout this weekend but he guarantees that he WILL BE at "Border Wars 2013" to confront S.C.U.M!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I smell Steen vs Hardy at the next ROH PPV


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

RDEvans said:


> I smell Steen vs Hardy at the next ROH PPV


I think that will happen down the line but I see at the next ppv Hardy using the title shot SCUM gets to win the world title. Yeah, Matt Hardy as ROH champ. Get used to it folks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Hardy as ROH champ would be fine by me. In fact, I'll probably dig it. He's one of the few guys who gets a rise out of me when he works.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Eh, haven't seen a Hardy match I've liked in ROH, don't particularly like the SCUM angle right now and really the only match I'd care to see with Hardy is Steen maybe as the feud-ender.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've liked all Hardy matches in ROH up to this point sans the train-wreck vs Titus on ROH TV. So I'm hopeful. At the heart of it - Hardy vs Steen is enough to sell me.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Smith_Jensen said:


> I can't believe that London has not wrestled for ROH in 10 years. I hope he is good mental shape when he wrestles.


Right? Makes me feel oooooold


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Josh Alexander and Ethan Page will be at tomorrow´s TV tapings, count me excited for this!


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Epic Tommaso Ciampa was EPIC!


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

TOWER OF LONDON!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Davey killed Paul


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

So how was the show - besides Maria looking hot and Scarlett apparently kissing another girl as a distraction?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

KingCrash said:


> So how was the show - besides Maria looking hot and Scarlett apparently kissing another girl as a distraction?


I thought it was a damn good show overall. 8/10.

I'd just watch it. It was fun with some exceptions. Great card was glad I watched it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:bosh at the reaction in the thread

This Scarlett chick really is slutty isn't she :ksi1*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I was actually somewhat interested in this show, but didn't have a clue it was on this weekend. Either shows how out of loop I am with ROH or just no one gave a shit about it really. 

Any London match is a must for me so I'm hyped as hell for his match. He really seems motivated as of late and is still one of the better workers on the Indys. London back in ROH would be great, it was peak my interest anyway. /London Mark Davey was supposed to get a very bad reception so he heeled it up. London was also said to get knocked out in the match.

The Edwards/Taiji match sounds like a really fun juniors sprint and the main event was always bound to be a good match. 

Supposed to be a real good show. The opener was supposed to be very fun and any ACH match is worth a look. The Scum/Elgin and Lethal was supposed to be very good, and Strong/Bennett was said to be a pleasant surprise and be very entertaining. 

Still some very bad stuff in there by the sounds of it like the Mark Briscoe match and the I-Quit with some TNA like booking with numerous ref bumps and run ins, especially in the title matches.

TOWER OF LONDON. :mark:


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Show was very good ROH keep rolling with good iPPVs this year! I loved to hear the "Please don´t die" chants back.

1. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs. C & C Wrestle Factory: ***1/2
2. Mike Bennett vs. Roderick Strong: ***
3. I Quit Match: Rhett Titus vs. BJ Whitmer: **
4. S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Cliff Compton) vs. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal/Kevin Steen: ***3/4
5. ROH vs NOAH: Eddie Edwards vs. Taiji Ishimori: ****1/4-****1/2
6. ROH World TV Title: Matt Taven vs. Mark Briscoe: **3/4
7. Fist Time Ever: Davey Richards vs. Paul London: ****
8. ROH World Title: Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole: ***1/2


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

This was a good show the best match was the Edwards/Ishimori match.

Richards/london was the second best of the night. That double stomp of the turnbuuckle was brutal.Hopefully we see more of London in ROH even if is on special attractions deal. 

The tag opener was good as well,ACH is offense is impressive. 

Main event was a little disappointing but it got better towards the end.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *:bosh at the reaction in the thread
> 
> This Scarlett chick really is slutty isn't she :ksi1*


Apparently you werent ready for the hoopla


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *:bosh at the reaction in the thread
> 
> This Scarlett chick really is slutty isn't she :ksi1*


KSI haha.

Felt the show was decent overall. Main event was pretty disappointing, the Cole/SCUM tease was interesting but if it doesn't lead to Cole becoming champion then it will be rather pointless I feel.

Edwards/Ishimori was easily MOTN.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

I know its Kojima said:


> Apparently you werent ready for the hoopla


*I have no fucking idea what this means.*


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

I liked the Bennett/Roddy match, not a bad way to end off Bennett's ROH career if he is indeed signed.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

I marked hard to Tower of London. Also, Sparx now a Hoopla Hottie? OOMPH!


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *I have no fucking idea what this means.*


Truth martinis new thing is that its a hoopla. For instance scarlett is the "hoopla hottie" and matt tavens/hot i guess(?) new theme song has the chorus of "get ready for that hoopla! Get ready for that hoopla!". Its actually a pretty funny song that fits taven and truth perfectly


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So HOT has turned into a comedy group now? Because that's what it sounds like.*


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Best thing to do is look up Martinis hoopla promos. they have it best described.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *So HOT has turned into a comedy group now? Because that's what it sounds like.*


Not really a comedy group more an arrogant, sleazy, party boy thing. Taven is the tv champ and hes defended it succesfully against matt hardy, adam cole, and mark briscoe. Not much of a joke


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I'm not arguing either way but winning matches doesn't mean they're not a goofy comedy act. *_


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Not really a comedy act, Taven and Truth use the hotties for distractions to help win matches.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know, if you just look at Truth since he hooked up with Taven if comes off as more of a comedy act then anything and Taven is about the least important guy in the group and looks more like a fluke guy then anything. That Mark Briscoe/HOT promo for Border Wars was so terrible.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

HOLY SICILIAN PSYCHOPATH :clap


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

What the hell is up with Truth Martini? When he first came to ROH and formed the House of Truth he was like some crazy cult leader, now he's a pimp or a porn star or something? Just doesn't seem right, especially since he's still carrying around that book.

Also, Paul London is tough as hell. That foot stomp was scary, hopefully he comes back and becomes a full-time member of ROH. He's always been one of my favourites.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

T Man said:


> What the hell is up with Truth Martini? When he first came to ROH and formed the House of Truth he was like some crazy cult leader, now he's a pimp or a porn star or something? Just doesn't seem right, especially since he's still carrying around that book.
> 
> Also, Paul London is tough as hell. That foot stomp was scary, hopefully he comes back and becomes a full-time member of ROH. He's always been one of my favourites.


That whole book of truth thing kinda lost importance after daniels left roh again. The book of truth is the indy wrestling equivalent of the undertakers urn lol

After listening to truth on cabanas podcast the sleazy pimp gimmick makes waaaay more sense than the cult leader gimmick

And to the gentleman who said matt taven was the lowest member of the hot (going off just what ive seen in roh) i like him more than josh raymond and christian able (that was their names right?) and if you count guardian of truth mosh and guardian of truth thrasher than taven is also better than them. I like his finishing move.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


>


That went terribly wrong. Poor Paul. Ouch. 

Every so often, I check back in on ROH but I just can't get into to it the way I once could. Many of the reasons listed in the “What Happen to ROH” thread could well be why. I almost feel bad that I rarely give them a chance anymore.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ACH and Tadarius Thomas vs. The C & C Wrestle Factory ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Mike Bennett ***1/4
BJ Whitmer vs. Rhett Titus *
Jay Lethal and Michael Elgin vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Cliff Compton ***1/2
Eddie Edwards vs. Taiji Ishimori ****
Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven **1/2
Davey Richards vs. Paul London ****
Jay Briscoe vs. Adam Cole ***1/2 (what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? what was going through the mind of Adam Cole? Damn Kevin Kelly SUCKS)


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

I know its Kojima said:


> And to the gentleman who said matt taven was the lowest member of the hot (going off just what ive seen in roh) i like him more than josh raymond and christian able (that was their names right?) and if you count guardian of truth mosh and guardian of truth thrasher than taven is also better than them. I like his finishing move.


I marked out when the Headbangers came to ROH. Am I the only one who wants to see them back?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *:bosh at the reaction in the thread
> 
> This Scarlett chick really is slutty isn't she :ksi1*


:hayley3

Highlight of the night for me.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoopla Hottie that highlight of the night.

And the Richards London match


----------

